# Water hammer



## Eddy k (Jan 30, 2015)

20 year old house 3 year old water heater, never hammered before. Get hammer at wall around water heater when valves shut off but not when circ pump in on. No expansion tank. Going to install expansion tank and hammer arrestor before I open wall to strap pipes. Any other suggestions.


----------



## indyjim (Apr 29, 2017)

So if you isolate the heater it hammers? What kind of check is with the circ pump? 
Have you ruled out all other fixtures?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CMcGinnis (Oct 3, 2017)

Or else get it checked by some professional plumber.


----------



## Eddy k (Jan 30, 2015)

indyjim said:


> So if you isolate the heater it hammers? What kind of check is with the circ pump?
> Have you ruled out all other fixtures?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is a swing check, does not matter which hot water valve you turn off, they all hammer at heater location.


----------



## Eddy k (Jan 30, 2015)

CMcGinnis said:


> Or else get it checked by some professional plumber.


28 years experience in new construction not a lot of service experience not proud of it but sometimes I ask for a little help.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Good start.
Older homes with old school faucet washers were bad about this when a washer was loose. Odd it seemed to start all of the sudden. How near is the sillcock? Double check it's washer.

If you mean you shut off the water supply to the heater then hear this, possible mineral build up actually causing a popping sound in the bottom of the heater?

Is the main water shut off a Ball Valve? If not possible gate or washer movement.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

CMcGinnis said:


> Or else get it checked by some professional plumber.


Wow, that was very insightful! Thanks for your input.


----------



## Eddy k (Jan 30, 2015)

Thank U what I meant was when I shut off the hot side of any faucet in the house upstairs or down is when I get a hammer at water heater.


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

CMcGinnis said:


> Or else get it checked by some professional plumber.


And who are you Mr Professional that can't follow the rules and post an intro like everyone?


----------



## Eddy k (Jan 30, 2015)

Thanks for your support guys expansion tank and water hammer took most of the noise away and then pinned it down to swing check valve. Totally see the benefit of a spring check valve.


----------



## indyjim (Apr 29, 2017)

Always pull through a check. Never push through a check. Helps a lot with hammer and clatter. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

